
Learning to Love the (Shallow, Divisive, Unreliable) New Media - joeyespo
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/04/learning-to-love-the-shallow-divisive-unreliable-new-media/8415/
======
undantag
Isn't that why we have not-for-profit tax-funded public service news? At least
in Sweden we do. Similar to NPR in the US? Not that it's perfect, but at least
there's no advertiser bias. And any political bias is heavily regulated and
scrutinized.

